# Looking for Club in Jasper, GA Area



## Ozzie (Feb 12, 2006)

45 year old experienced, responsible, and ethical hunter looking for a club within 75 miles or so of Jasper (the city, not the county).  If your North GA club needs an additional member who is enthusiastic, easy going, and shows up for and actually enjoys work days, any leads would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 13, 2006)

Is 10 miles west of Jasper too far?
Jim


----------



## Ozzie (Feb 13, 2006)

No, it's perfect...but the $800.00 part is just too steep for me.  I sure do appreciate the offer though, wish I could swing it financially.  Thanks again for the offer, and best wishes for a great season next year.


----------



## Ozzie (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Ozzie if I hear of any place i will sure let you know. I do not have a place to go now except N.F or W.M.A land.       Jay


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 23, 2006)

Good to see some fellow Pickens county boys on here.


----------



## Ozzie (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks 8 ball, I'll do the same.  Did you get my PM about Henderson Mountain Hunting Club? The barber on Main Street by the monument is a member, maybe he can hook us up. I have heard this club is right off of 108 on the way to Waleska. 

Howdy Branchminnow, always good to make aquantinscences with another Pickens County hunter.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 23, 2006)

Hard to find many of us boys with computers. kinda aint it?


----------

